# ESPRIMO Mobile v5535 ethenet issue.



## djspoole (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi ladys and Gents i Have a issue with mt l/top,i need need to download the drivers for this laptop so i can get it online.
I know where to get them from,the officall site fugitsu,but i have to use the laptop to download directly to it,if you know what i mean.
I have down loaded the correct drivers using a smart drive on my main pc and transfered them over and installed them onto the laptop,but the ethernet card still does not work.....
I got them from a different site,what i thought were the correct drivers
E:\Fujitsu-ESPRIMO-V5535-Lan-Card-Driver-For-XP_-_www.getpcmemory.com.......
i have got driver detective but that wont work unless you are online on the same laptop....
Please can someone please tell me how i go about this...
My laptop is  ESPRIMO Mobile v5535  running Xp Pro..................


----------



## johnb35 (Mar 14, 2011)

Right click on all the devices in device manager that still need drivers and click on properties.  Click on the details tab and give me the 4 digit vendor and device ID numbers.  They will look like this.


----------



## djspoole (Mar 15, 2011)

ven_168c&dev_001c

These are the ones i have tryed.. v2.01039.1090    5.193.761 mb file.
& ethernet -lan-card-sisi96 driver for xp.       www.getmemory.com...

I hope this is helpfull John.......


----------



## johnb35 (Mar 15, 2011)

That device represents the wireless adapter, not the lan adapter.  The driver you need for the wireless adapter is this one.

http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-download.php?chipset=22&system=1

When the page loads, click on the green "click for download" box and then just wait cause its a little slow to actually download.  If running IE, you will need to click on the security bar up top to actually download it.  The file will be zipped so you will need to unzip it and then manually update the driver through device manager.  Just point the update to where ever you downloaded it to.  

If you still need the lan driver, then look in device manager under network adapters and see whats listed.


----------



## djspoole (Mar 15, 2011)

Cheers John sorted......Thankyou very much......


----------



## johnb35 (Mar 15, 2011)

Your welcome....:good:


----------

